# Questions...



## Lakeshow_Pimp (Oct 2, 2005)

If there are any questions you have concerning the 76ers, ask each other here and we can try to answer to the best of our ability. :cheers:


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

I wanna know if our #1 goal is to win a championship, and it's clear that this team won't be winning one this yr or next yr as well, what is Billy King's plan to bring Philly and AI a ring?


----------



## Lakeshow_Pimp (Oct 2, 2005)

alleninsf said:


> I wanna know if our #1 goal is to win a championship, and it's clear that this team won't be winning one this yr or next yr as well, what is Billy King's plan to bring Philly and AI a ring?


thats a good question i dont know does any one know? 

76ers won't be winning the championship this year i know that but i wish them the best of luck


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

The Way I look at it is anyone who makes the playoffs has a shot of winning a title all they have to do is string a couple of good games together in the playoffs So the only way I would rule anyone out is if you dont think they are going to make the playoffs I think the Sixers can make the playoffs so Im not ruling them out is it likely No not at all but to say its impossible is just as far fetched


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

alleninsf said:


> I wanna know if our #1 goal is to win a championship, and it's clear that this team won't be winning one this yr or next yr as well, what is Billy King's plan to bring Philly and AI a ring?


I don't think Billy King himself knows the answer to that question.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

Route I-76 said:


> The Way I look at it is anyone who makes the playoffs has a shot of winning a title all they have to do is string a couple of good games together in the playoffs So the only way I would rule anyone out is if you dont think they are going to make the playoffs I think the Sixers can make the playoffs so Im not ruling them out is it likely No not at all but to say its impossible is just as far fetched


We use to be a lock for the playoffs until Milwaukee showed up with a team.

Playoff teams:
1. Indiana
2. Miami 
3. Detroit
4. Cleveland
5. Washington
6. Chicago
7. NJ
That leaves us trying to fend off the Bucks for the last spot. And pray we don't have anymore injuries b/c you know this team can't afford anyone to go down esp for an extened period of time (I'm talking to you Webber).


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

How long before Billy King throws Mo Cheeks under the bus?


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

alleninsf said:


> We use to be a lock for the playoffs until Milwaukee showed up with a team.
> 
> Playoff teams:
> 1. Indiana
> ...


I understand were not a lock but neither is NJ and Cleveland is up way to high they collapsed the past 2 years and until they prove other wise i would agree with your top 3 as locks but after that it can go anyway


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

Coatesvillain said:


> How long before Billy King throws Mo Cheeks under the bus?


I honestly feel Mo is the last coach Billy gets before he's out.


----------



## lakerfan8 (Oct 19, 2005)

If you could play on one court, with any player in the world, where and who would it be? 
(people that have died too)

for me it would be at the court by my house and with Kobe or AI


----------



## jpk (May 4, 2005)

I'd play with Kyle Korver because I could beat him at a game of horse the way he's been shooting.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

SixersFan said:


> I honestly feel Mo is the last coach Billy gets before he's out.


You know what? I have the very same feeling. Even though I wasn't a fan of how they got Mo, I hope they stick with him for the long haul and not act like he's the sole person to blame.


----------



## Rayza (Jul 21, 2004)

If you guys could be GM / Coach for one day, and only allowed to make one trade or change one aspect of the team, what would you do ?


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

Rayza said:


> If you guys could be GM / Coach for one day, and only allowed to make one trade or change one aspect of the team, what would you do ?


trade Mashburns contract for a starting SF.


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

Coatesvillain said:


> You know what? I have the very same feeling. Even though I wasn't a fan of how they got Mo, I hope they stick with him for the long haul and not act like he's the sole person to blame.


Yup, same here. I think he can at least grow with the younger players, unlike Obie.


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Route I-76 said:


> I understand were not a lock but neither is NJ and Cleveland is up way to high they collapsed the past 2 years and until they prove other wise i would agree with your top 3 as locks but after that it can go anyway



I agree with you Route some of those teams you named we are just as good Top 3 is a shoe in Everyone else it depends. I think we will Definetly make the Playoffs


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

:cheers: 

Now lets focus on tryin to win the Division :banana:


----------



## Lakeshow_Pimp (Oct 2, 2005)

Atlantic Division 
Boston Celtics 
New Jersey Nets 
New York Knicks 
Philadelphia 76ers-------------------- #1 :banana: :banana: :banana: 
Toronto Raptors


----------



## Lakeshow_Pimp (Oct 2, 2005)

Out of all the teams in the NBA 1-30 what # do you think the 76ers are?


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

Lakeshow_Pimp said:


> Out of all the teams in the NBA 1-30 what # do you think the 76ers are?


Top 10ish. Hard to say this early. A lot can go wrong.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

The Atlantic Division is weak. If we can play some consistent basketball and avoid injuries, we gotta be in the top 10.


----------



## ajballer (Nov 13, 2005)

I love the 76ers but i dont know alot about them can someone please tell me how long the 76ers have been playing for and how long has AI been playing for? please and thank you


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

ajballer said:


> I love the 76ers but i dont know alot about them can someone please tell me how long the 76ers have been playing for and how long has AI been playing for? please and thank you


Here's a LINK on 76er history for you to read up on them.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: Questions*

Why is the NBA making the 6ers travel to LA twice? They play the Lakers on Jan. 6th and going back to LA again to play the Clippers on March 17th. 

Didn't we use to play both of them on back 2 back days?


----------



## Lakeshow_Pimp (Oct 2, 2005)

thats a wast of time they should play in LA on back to back games


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

When is our next nationally televised game?


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Nov. 21st against new orleans on nba tv


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

I don't have nba.tv

I meant like on ESPN, TNT, etc...


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Dec. 16th vs. Mia. on ESPN


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

RedsDrunk said:


> Dec. 16th vs. Mia. on ESPN


cool, thanks. I also don't have a tv guide.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

alleninsf said:


> cool, thanks. I also don't have a tv guide.



http://www.nba.com/sixers/schedule/

No TVguide, No cry


----------

